# Fng needs advice and tips any and all



## Dpmac86 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ive been a commercial concrete form carpenter for almost 5 years and decided to take home a set of structural plans to study and get familiar with so i can try and advance my career. And tips and or advice would be great thank you.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

read plans VERY carefully as architects take special classes in how to hide important notes/details in obscure places.

also read the spec book carefully.

make certain you understand any testing requirements/procedures.

if you have a question submit an RFI.

as a lead man/foreman you need to know what is happening as the job progresses so you can have any excavation done, materials on hand and enough labor.

also as a lead know what paperwork your company requires as in time sheets, tailgate safety meetings, daily job notes etc etc....

i imaging you are familiar calculating materials needed for a job and what tools and equipment you will need, not only for tomorrow but next week etc etc...

be able to communicate effectively with your fellow workers, other lead/foreman guys, job super, architect, engineer, your office etc etc... 

some basic business knowledge never hurts either.

let your foreman, office etc know that you are interested in moving up.


----------



## Dpmac86 (Feb 22, 2020)

griz said:


> read plans VERY carefully as architects take special classes in how to hide important notes/details in obscure places.
> 
> also read the spec book carefully.
> 
> ...



Thank you very helpful. I should have mentioned before my office only gave me the structural plans. Also im not 100 percent new to reading them, but i probably have a 10 percent grasp on it.at best. I'm considering a $300 online course. I know it takes my foreman a week or two to get his head wrapped around the project so i expect to learn as i go.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

If you can learn how to do a formwork plan that shows exactly where every size form goes to build the project you could be a big asset to your company. Having the form placement planned out in advance will easily increase forming production 25% or more. 

I've found that most just wing it, setting forms as they go, then get stalled out when they get to a certain point, figuring out how to do the formwork on the spot, idling the whole crew.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Spend the $300 on the class. Master your craft, then become the master.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

griz said:


> let your foreman, office etc know that you are interested in moving up.


This x 100. I cant begin to tell you how many people I have seen who are interested and qualified for positions get passed over because they didn't speak up. 

If you're interested, and show that you are qualified (or are interested in becoming qualified) for a position speak up. Most of the time it works out in your favor.


----------

